# Quote notifications



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I seem to be getting this from people on my ignore list.

Is there a way I don't have to see them? Sort of defeats the purpose of ignoring the person if you still get their rubbish


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> I seem to be getting this from people on my ignore list.
> 
> Is there a way I don't have to see them? Sort of defeats the purpose of ignoring the person if you still get their rubbish


Does it really matter?

Just ignore it.


----------

